# Hold her Newt, she's a rearin'



## skilletlicker (Jun 18, 2007)

Hold her Newt, she's a rearin'
This was something my folks used to say whenever anything or anyone got out of control.  For some unknown reason I've started saying it.  Anybody else use this expression or started using this or another to their own surprise?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 18, 2007)

Never heard of this one Skillet....But I like it! Kinda like Whoa Nelly!! 
I would be interested in the origin of the saying...Do you know?


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 18, 2007)

yes, to my surprise and DH's embarassement,..... okey dokey


----------



## Angie (Jun 18, 2007)

As kids, we never heard the correct saying "Don't let the bed bugs bite.." 
Dad always said "Don't let the bugs bite the bed."

I didn't know that it wasn't right until I was an adult!


----------



## Barb L. (Jun 18, 2007)

Never heard of that one, but have said - " hold your horses" for impatient people.


----------



## mish (Jun 18, 2007)

I haven't heard that one.  An old expresssion I recall is:

Head for the hills.  The dam's busted.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jun 18, 2007)

Hold 'er, Newt--yep, I can still hear my dad saying that.  When I was really little, I thought it was all one word--holdernute--that meant "slow down".

Googled it--Google Answers: Origin of phrase "Hold 'er Newt"


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 18, 2007)

I sometimes refer to my grandson as Buster Brown.  Does anyone else remember Buster Brown?


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 18, 2007)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> I sometimes refer to my grandson as Buster Brown. Does anyone else remember Buster Brown?


 
what I remember is a rhyme I learned;

hiya kids hiya
my name is Buster Brown
I live in a shoe
I have a dog Tige
He lives there too
hiya kids hiya

Don't have a clue where that rhyme came from, I learned it from my middle sister


----------



## mish (Jun 18, 2007)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> I sometimes refer to my grandson as Buster Brown. Does anyone else remember Buster Brown?


 
Buster Brown shoes come to mind:

Buster Brown - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

How about "Fasten your seat belts. It's going to be a bumpy ride (night?)" (All About Eve)


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 18, 2007)

bethzaring said:
			
		

> ...Don't have a clue where that rhyme came from, I learned it from my middle sister


 

I remember the rhyme from a kid's TV show.  There was an old guy in a wingback chair and he told stories and introduced cartoons.  The BB rhyme was part of a shoe ad for the show.  I don't remember the name of the show.


----------



## turtledove (Jun 18, 2007)

I heard all of these growing up. Brings back such good memories!


----------



## skilletlicker (Jun 18, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Never heard of this one Skillet....But I like it! Kinda like Whoa Nelly!!
> I would be interested in the origin of the saying...Do you know?


 I don't know the origin but it must have been pretty common in the 20's. My folks were teenagers then.  Sparrowgrass' link has some references but the earliest one I knew about was Gid Tanners 1929 recording of Soldiers Joy which had these lyrics.
Chicken in a bread tray scratchin’ out dough 
Granny will your dog bite, no child no 
ladies in the center and catch as catch can 
Hold her Newt, don’t let her rare​Those first two lines are traditional.  The third is a square dance call, and I'd guess Hold her Newt... was a last minute replacement for a bawdier line disapproved of by censors.


----------



## turtledove (Jun 18, 2007)

I was told that "Hold her Newt, don't let her rare" referred to the person holding the reins in a buckboard/buggy/wagon. You definitely did not want to have one of the horses rare when they were hooked up!


----------



## mudbug (Jun 18, 2007)

I guess it's an old saying - have only heard HH say it:

movin' like a worm in hot ashes


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 18, 2007)

As many know, I don't curse.  But there are times when something needs to be expelled verbally, like when you grab a hot pan handle, or stick your hand in too hot dishwater.

When I was a child, there was a cartoon called "Tennesee Tuxedo".  One of the cartoons that played with it were the characters "Go-Go-Gophers"  The character that was the Tribal Chief frequently exclaimed, "Oopey-Doopey!".  For some odd reason, that I will never know, this has become my exclamation of choise whenever I touch something hot.  Of course, this is just for mild to moderate heat that doesn't actually cause skin damage.  Really hot stuff gets shorter, more consice explatives, though again, they are not cuss-words.  Interestingly enough, my youngest daughter, now twenty-one, says the same thing under the same circumstances, and it fits her bubbly, slightly whackey personality.  And besides, it's just fun to say.  It's almost as good as frank Zappa's "Great Googlymoogally"  And yes, when she was very small, that same daughter was my "Great-googlymoogaly-girl" , with the explanation given to her that she was so cute that people who saw her for the first time, they would exclaim the phrase.  It made her feel special to be my Great-googly-moogly-girl.

I find it enjoyable to play with language silliness.  And I love the funny way people look at you when you say, "Oopey-dupey that's hot!" as you quicly let go of something you shouldn't have grabbed.  It catches them off gaurd.

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## skilletlicker (Jun 18, 2007)

mudbug said:
			
		

> I guess it's an old saying - have only heard HH say it:
> 
> movin' like a worm in hot ashes


 I like that one mudbug.  What does HH mean?  I can't read it without filling in Hubert Humphrey.


			
				turtledove said:
			
		

> I was told that "Hold her Newt, don't let her rare" referred to the person holding the reins in a buckboard/buggy/wagon. You definitely did not want to have one of the horses rare when they were hooked up!


 That's one picture turtledove.  I'd always imagined a farmer hollerin at his son fixin to hitch up the mule to the plow.  Specially with the variations like, Hold er Newt, she's a headed fer the buckwheat, pea patch, meadow, etc.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jun 19, 2007)

I have heard the phrase "like Fric and Frac"--who were Fric and Frac?  (Or Frick and Frack.)


----------



## oldcampcook (Jun 19, 2007)

The way I remember it is: "Hold her head up,  Newt, she's heading for the barn!"   That's a barn sour horse.


----------



## turtledove (Jun 19, 2007)

oldcampcook said:
			
		

> The way I remember it is: "Hold her head up, Newt, she's heading for the barn!" That's a barn sour horse.


 I also heard it that way too; most times it was just "Hold her, Newt!"  My Grandmother was always calling us kids "Frick and Frat" usually when she suspected we were up to mischief.


----------



## turtledove (Jun 19, 2007)

Thought I would add this photo of my great-Grandfather (on the left) and a family friend. This was taken in 1909 in an Oklahoma oil field.


----------



## mudbug (Jun 19, 2007)

skilletlicker said:
			
		

> I like that one mudbug.  What does HH mean?  I can't read it without filling in Hubert Humphrey.



HH means Handy Husband (he is).  That saying came with him from Memphis.  Maybe it's a local expression?


----------



## Buck (Jun 19, 2007)

turtledove said:
			
		

> Thought I would add this photo of my great-Grandfather (on the left) and a family friend. This was taken in 1909 in an Oklahoma oil field.



Nice photo, turtledove, but who are the people in the wagon?


----------



## mudbug (Jun 19, 2007)

well, they ain't a-rearin.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 19, 2007)

Buck said:
			
		

> Nice photo, turtledove, but who are the people in the wagon?



Can I just say - BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  Dang Buck, that made me choke!


----------



## Katie H (Jun 19, 2007)

For those of you unfamiliar with Frick and Frack, go here to see an explanation by Wikipedia.

In short, they were Swiss comedic ice skaters, but the "rest of the story" is interesting.


----------



## turtledove (Jun 19, 2007)

Buck and mudbug, both of you have me a-laughing!!! Buck, My great-Grandfather is the _human_ on the left with the reins. the other human is a family friend that may be a distant relative; I got to dig a bit farther in the family archives. Although from the little bit in the photo, I do like the head of the bay better than that of the buckskin!!  Mud, yup, they ain't a-rearin' but you could see how that would upset the little buggy they are in, lol!


----------



## middie (Jun 19, 2007)

lol a lady I used to work with used to say

" It's colder than a well-diggers butt in here ".


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 20, 2007)

I picked up a few sayings from my dad...

When asked something like when someone would see him again my dad will say, "Someday soon or Sunday noon."  

When getting ready to leave after a visit, my dad often says, "Glad you got to see me."   

When he has to go to the store to buy something he says he is going to the ____ store (whatever he is going to buy).  "I'm going to the glue store."  I'm going to lightbulb store."  "I'm going to the underwear store."  

When it is time to eat we all say it is time to "Wash your front feet."  

Someone else already mentioned this one, but my mom used to say, "Hold your horses" a lot.  I say that one now too.

One I just started saying one day when my daughter was younger was (when I'm talking to my daughter or a kid) "Okey Dokey Kidokey."  (James says, "Okey Dokey Karaoke.").

 Barbara


----------



## oldcampcook (Jun 20, 2007)

When I asked for something and my Dad said, "Second Tuesday of next week.", I knew I wouldn't get it.
How about "Shoot fire and save matches"? My grandma never cussed, but came close with "Shooooooot!" or "Helllllp"


----------



## middie (Jun 20, 2007)

One I just started saying one day when my daughter was younger was (when I'm talking to my daughter or a kid) "Okey Dokey Kidokey." (James says, "Okey Dokey Karaoke


Omg that's so funny. My son says something similar.
He says Okey Dokey Artichokey


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 21, 2007)

middie said:
			
		

> My son says something similar.
> He says Okey Dokey Artichokey


LOL  James says that one sometimes too.

I loved the one about second Tuesday of next week!  I have heard it before but had forgotten it.  I'll have to use that one sometime!

 Barbara


----------



## Barb L. (Jun 21, 2007)

How about - Jeeper-Creepers ............ Holey Moses'....... Slow poke, Lets go girty'.   Just a few I just thought of.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 2, 2011)

i saw this old thread and had a good laugh, so i'll add a few.

when a hockey game starts getting rough, it's a "katie bar the door" type of match.

one of my faves is "you don't have to outrun the bear, just the guy you're hiking with".

my dad had a million expressions. there ain't no atheists in foxholes, the road to hell is paved with good intentions, no one ever said life would be fair, keep your wits about you, keep your nose in the wind and eye on the skyline, watch your topknot, and so many more.

he is a very serious man who likes to read about the old west, lol.


----------



## Somebunny (Apr 2, 2011)

How about:  "keep your britches on", "where's the fire" "were you born in a barn?" "hold your water", "praise the lord and pass the ammunition".  Growing up, when one of us was pouting my mom would say "you better pick that lip up before you step on it!"

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## Midnight_Merlot (Apr 2, 2011)

Funny thread, &, worth a resurrection bucky! LOL  I say so many silly things that, I really could clack out pages of strange things that fly fly from my mouth sometimes. I don't know WHY I say 95% of it, but,...in retrospect, to be quite honest, I sometimes sound very wise & sorta crazy at the same time! LOL....(I blame the "country" in me)!


----------



## sparrowgrass (Apr 2, 2011)

One of my favorite sayings when my kids were acting up was "Were you raised by wolves?"  Said it to my oldest boy's buddy, and he responded, "NOOoooooOoooo!" , howling like a wolf.

I lived in Alabama for a while, and one of my neighbors did not curse or swear.  Instead, she said, "Foot!" in a tone that sounded worse than if she had said the other F word.  

This is a fun thread--thanks for digging it up!


----------



## taxlady (Apr 2, 2011)

For feeling not-so-smart, I like, "I cannot brain. I have the dumb."

And a Danish expression, "Peeing your pants to get warm." Might only work in cold climates


----------



## Rocklobster (Apr 2, 2011)

My son was threatened with a Knuckle Sandwich more than once. Good thing I never gave him one because he is bigger than me now.


----------



## babetoo (Apr 2, 2011)

oldcampcook said:


> The way I remember it is: "Hold her head up, Newt, she's heading for the barn!" That's a barn sour horse.


 
that is how i knew it as a kid. never did know what it was supposed to mean. thanks for the clue


----------



## babetoo (Apr 2, 2011)

how bout "katie, bar the door" i think it explains itself.


----------



## babetoo (Apr 2, 2011)

buckytom said:


> i saw this old thread and had a good laugh, so i'll add a few.
> 
> when a hockey game starts getting rough, it's a "katie bar the door" type of match.
> 
> ...


 
didn't see your post before i posted. sorry to steal from you. that is one meaning , i guess. what else could it mean?


----------



## Zhizara (Apr 2, 2011)

taxlady said:


> For feeling not-so-smart, I like, "I cannot brain. I have the dumb."
> 
> And a Danish expression, "Peeing your pants to get warm." Might only work in cold climates


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 2, 2011)

A friend of mine always says "like stink on sh*t" or "like white on rice." I know I have some "Minnesotan specific" sayings, but I can't think of them. I did hear one in a movie the other night that I'd never heard before--"we're going to get belly down drunk."


----------

